# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  PETITION a signer pour un nouveau statut juridique des animaux! URGENT

## matie72

Bonjour à tous
Afin que l'animal ne soit plus considéré comme un objet, il vous suffit simplement de signer cette pétition et de la partager! En effet, vous vous voyez écrire avec un chat et manger sur le dos de votre chien! NON ! et bien pour la loi c'est du pareil au même!!

http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/agir-p...animal-22.html

Parcequ'il y en a marre des animaux martyres, trop de maltraitances impunis... Et les refuges trop souvent considérés comme des gardes meubles
Il faut Agir!!

pour que 30 millions d'amis puissent faire quelque chose il faut 1 000 000 de signatures!! Alors amis des animaux, c'est à vous !!!

----------


## martinesch

signée

----------


## sylviee

Signée   ::

----------


## teddy82

signé

----------


## May-May

Signé   ::

----------


## Ténèbres

Signée

----------


## kiwigirly

SIGNÉE

----------


## matie72

actuellement nous somme a *147 200 signatures* et il en faut un million pour etre credible!! alors il faut que tout le monde s'y mette!!

je compte sur vous pour signer!!


MERCI  ::

----------


## Babylon450

Signée et diffusée à mes contacts!

----------


## dom17

signée   ::

----------


## matie72

MERCI

----------


## Babylon450

Matie72,

j'ai voulu transmettre le lien à tous mes contacts. J'ai copié le lien qui n'est plus actif et c'est toujours une bonne raison pour les gens pas trop engagés de ne pas signer... Pourrais-tu me dire comment faire pour copier le lien et le laisser actif quand j'envoie des mails. Merci d'avance
Chat'micalement

PS : je voudrais communiquer ce lien sur Lorraine Adoption et ALDPA, deux forums de protection animale.

----------


## POLKA67

Signée

----------


## fmouss88

signée.


Allez, on se bouge, on signe....c'est très important pour l'avenir des animaux

----------


## Laurette42

SIGN2  ::

----------


## manu23

SIGNé et transmis ::

----------


## matie72

Merci!! Il faut continuer à signer!!

----------


## PAPOUNET

Allez, HOP HOP HOP, signé   ::

----------


## Paola

signée  ::

----------


## matie72

::

----------


## Golden92

signé !

----------


## saphoshiba

signée  ::

----------


## matie72

Bonjour, merci pour vos signatures!! n'hésitez pas a diffuser un maximum!! dites vous que l'animal aura plus de droit et donc que les associations de protection animale auront plus de poids dans le système français!! 
les vols et les tortures sur les animaux seront également punis comme il se doit!! 

LES ANIMAUX NE SONT PAS DES MEUBLES!!!
Signatures en ce 18 aout: *148 173*

il faut continuer!!

----------


## centvin

UP !

Signée il y a quelques jours...  :: 

On motive les troupes.

----------


## EmilieJanJan

C'est fait ! :-)

----------


## medie

j'ai signé  :Smile:

----------


## matie72

148 681 Signatures!


*on continue !!!!*

----------


## matie72

149 295 signatures

 ::   ::

----------


## reya

signée !

----------


## PAPOUNET

J'ai fait suivre à mes connaissances   ::  

Allez, on y croit    ::

----------


## matie72

[color=#0000FF*]149 512 signatures*!!![/color]


Encore un effort!!!!!!!!!!

 ::

----------


## Albane44

Pétition signée.

A qui le tour?

----------


## JUMECA

signée et transmise   ::  

il y a longtemps que cette loi devrait exister ...  ::

----------


## matie72

a nous d'y travailler pour qu'elle passe au plus vite  :Smile:

----------


## matie72

UP UP UP

----------


## matie72

> Bonjour a tous!!! 
> 
> J'alerte votre attention sur la pétition de 30 millions d'amis pour un nouveau statut juridique des animaux! il est important que tout le monde se mobilise et signe!! 
> 
> http://www.30millionsdamis.fr/agir-p...animal-22.html
> 
> Merci de bien vouloir continuer a lutter pour tout les animaux à travers vos signatures!! Ils sont bien plus que de simples objets, ils ont le droit aussi à avoir un veritable statut!



*ON EST A* *153 971 SIGNATAIRES !! Allez on continue a diffuser un maximum*

----------


## nabrass12

Signée ! ::

----------


## matie72

Merci!! Allez on se bouge, y'en a marre de voir toutes ses associations en difficultés car elles n'ont pas d'aide de l'état! En même temps normal pourquoi on aiderait des marchands de meubles!

Il faut que sa change!! Signez et partagez un maximum!!!

on est a *154 117 signatures*! une centaine de plus depuis ce matin!! c'est bien mais il nous en faut un million!!!!!

UP UP UP

----------


## matie72

* 155 118 signatures!! il faut persévérer!  qui n'a pas encore signé?????*

----------


## matie72

Encore!!!

----------


## louve

signée!!

----------


## Elodiie

Signée !

----------


## matie72

Up up up signez diffusez !!!!

----------


## matie72

je reddiffuse car cette loi doit passée le plus vite possible... Encore combien de maltraitances, de refuges qui ferment, d'animaux martyres ou cobayes, il faut que cela cesse, et c'est grace à vous que l'on y arrivera!

----------


## fufu36

Signé !  :Smile:

----------


## Masha

Signée

----------


## matie72

Allez on continue il manque 820 000 signatures!!! :: ils comptent sur nous ::

----------


## KITTY94

::

----------


## vivii

Signée !!

----------


## Plumeau

Signée  :Smile:

----------


## Pepett8

signée :-)

----------


## Patandel

C'est fait  ::

----------


## tito29

Signé :-)

----------


## joss69

signé

----------


## bb38

Fait

----------


## matie72

Allez on continue et on partage sur les reseaux sociaux, il manque 818 000 signatures!
voici l'evenement associé:
http://www.facebook.com/events/401484319899563/

On compte sur vous!!!

----------


## vindadamona

signée

----------


## matie72

Il faut continuer! Ensemble, uni, on peut y arriver!
 Donnons nous la main pour cette cause et signons! 
Soyons le soutien que nos animaux ont tant besoin!
Nous sommes aujourd'hui à 197 718 signatures!!

----------


## Delphes76

Signée !  ::

----------


## anniec

Signée  ::

----------


## ludi

signée.

----------


## matie72

198 828 signatures!! On continue!!

----------


## Alicelovespets

signée

----------

